# H Pylori



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever had h pylori? What were your experiences? I had a bloodtest and it came back positive. I was having pain in my right side, bloating and acid reflux. I have been given the antibiotics and antacid treatment for 2 weeks.


----------

